

React HTML5 Drag and Drop Mixin Examples - danabramov
http://gaearon.github.io/react-dnd/#/dustbin-interesting

======
Kjeldahl
Good work! If you are able to add touch screen support as well it would be
even cooler! ;-)

~~~
danabramov
Yeah.. My intention is to make backends separable, so you could use HTML5 -or-
touchmove-based one.

